# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Agrosiga  sistema de gestion para empresas agropecuarias

## agroplaneta

*AgroSIGA* es el primer Sistema Integral de Gestión Agropecuaria que permite realizar una planificación, gestión y administración de empresas agropecuarias de manera simple y flexible. Brinda una solución Informática 100% enfocada al sector agropecuario.   *AgroSIGA* es adaptable a todo tipo de cultivos y actividad agropecuaria.  *AgroSIGA* integra todos estos sistemas bajo una plataforma única de trabajo.   Funciona en entornos Web: el sistema puede ser utilizado desde cualquier PC con acceso a Internet utilizando el navegador de Internet, no requiere instalaciones adicionales ni licencias de software por cada PC y trabaja con normas y certificados de seguridad internacionales. para proteger la confidencialidad de los datos.   *Detalle de Módulos:*  *Empresas, Clientes y Proveedores* El módulo de empresa permite realizar un manejo integral de clientes, proveedores y asociados.  *Planificación agrícola:* permite realizar la planificación y control de la planificación agrícola de actividades propias, actividades de terceros y pool de siembra. *Gestión ganadera:* Plan productivo complete, gestión de actividades agrícolas, operaciones a campo, utilización de insumos, costos y márgenes. *Contratistas Rurales y Trabajos a terceros:* Este módulo permite registrar labores realizadas a terceros, identificando lugar, fecha, recursos insumidos y maquinaria a utilizar.  *Compras:* Este módulo administra la registración y seguimiento de cuentas de compras. Presupuestos. Lista de precios de compras. Libro IVA compras. *Ventas:* Registro de facturas de ventas, nota de debito de ventas, notas de crédito. Presupuestos. Lista de precio de ventas. Libro IVA ventas. *Cuenta corriente:* permite llevar un control detallada de las deudas a proveedores y cuentas a cobrar por empresa. Cuenta corriente física *Retenciones:* permite el cálculo y control de retenciones *Contable:* Completo. Manejo integral de asientos contables y plan contable de la empresa. Contabilidad On-line. *Financiero:* permite realizar la gestión financiera completa de la empresa de manera simple y ágil *Stock:* Gestión del Stock-Inventario. Control movimientos de ingresos y egresos de stock por los distintos tipos de operaciones y llevar una trazabilidad de los mismos *Acceso Mobile*(opcional): Incluye módulos de acceso, registro y consultas desde dispositivos móviles (celulares).  Cada Modulo ofrece muchas funcionalidades que permiten la gestión integral de datos e información de la empresa.   *Reportes:* Se ofrece una amplia lista de informes y reportes que pueden ser impresos, exportados a formato Excel o Texto o enviados por E-mail.   *Contacto en Agroplaneta*  info@agroplaneta.com  Sitio Web: www.agroplaneta.comTemas similares: Artículo: Perú cuenta con 378 empresas agropecuarias que exportan más de US$ 1 millón Sistema de Gestión de Calidad ISO 22000 Artículo: Se incrementa número de empresas exportadoras que se afilian al sistema de comercio seguro SEPA: De Gestión y Contabilidad en Empresas Agrícolas Sistema de Gestion para Empresas Agropecuarias - AgroSIGA - Buscamos Contactos en Peru para Distribucion

----------

